# Anyone know where I can get door grab handles?



## Ramairbird (Nov 16, 2011)

I've searched everywhere for a pair of door grab handles for my 72 GTO. I finished installing the new door panels and now all I'm lacking are the grab handles. None of the usual suspects have them. Anyone have a source for these?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ThePartsPlaceInc dot com or e-bay.


----------

